
The Thirty Million Line Problem - seansh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRE7HIO3vk
======
ColinWright
A video, apparently with no transcript. More specifically, a video lasting
over an hour and three-quarters. Even at double speed I'm not going to watch
that, and I'm not sure who would.

Anyone care to watch the whole thing and provide some bullet points? I relax
into long-form texts, but long-form video is something I just can't bring
myself to watch.

